# Introducing a dog and horse.



## runningdeer (Apr 27, 2009)

Can anyone suggest how to introduce a dog and horse for the first time? Any suggestions would be useful.


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

You could put you dog on a lead then walk the horse near but not to near that the dog could bite.. Then see the reactions of both the horse and the dog .


----------



## runningdeer (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok I was thinking more along the lines of taking the dog for a really long walk and when he's about dragging his ar** walk him near the horse a couple of times to get them both used to each other. I've been advised never to go near a mounted horse if I'm unsure about my dog but I'm sure we can work on getting them used to each other. Both similiar ideas. Does anyone else have a better idea or any ideas they could share? Any one else been in a similiar situation? Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

We have dogs and horses who generally get on like a house on fire. However we have 1 horse who is great on the yard and the both dogs can go in the stable with him but if either of them dare to go in his field he runs at them with his ears back. He has been around them since he was 7 months and is now 3 so dont know why this is. 

In order to introduce them I have always started out by putting the horse in the stable and letting them sniff each other with a door in between. If this goes okay I usually let me dogs onto the yard whilst I am grooming having someone else with me in case of any problem. Gradually they just get used to each other and this really helped when I had an incident out hacking when a dog ran at my Welsh Section D and he stood his ground wondering what its problem was. I lead my horses in and out from the field to the yard with both my dogs by my side and it is wonderful to see.

Hope this helps


----------



## runningdeer (Apr 27, 2009)

mandy1 said:


> We have dogs and horses who generally get on like a house on fire. However we have 1 horse who is great on the yard and the both dogs can go in the stable with him but if either of them dare to go in his field he runs at them with his ears back. He has been around them since he was 7 months and is now 3 so dont know why this is.
> 
> In order to introduce them I have always started out by putting the horse in the stable and letting them sniff each other with a door in between. If this goes okay I usually let me dogs onto the yard whilst I am grooming having someone else with me in case of any problem. Gradually they just get used to each other and this really helped when I had an incident out hacking when a dog ran at my Welsh Section D and he stood his ground wondering what its problem was. I lead my horses in and out from the field to the yard with both my dogs by my side and it is wonderful to see.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thankyou for the advice and its a bit better than the ideas I had. We'll be getting our horse in approx 1 month but with 4 dogs, 2 being boerboels and a ridgeback I can't afford to make any mistakes and of course it'll be such a gradual process. I'll work with 1 dog at a time because the other may set them off and want the best possible chance of success with them. Once again thankyou for your advice.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

You are very welcome - would love to hear how you get on. I have two big boxers so not your usual yard dogs:001_tt2:


----------

